# need help



## zvimoss (Oct 16, 2016)

i currently have a nikon d5100 and i want to use my nikon 50mm 1.8d lens but the lens and the camera both dont have focus motors. i therer a third party accesorie i can use to help me auto focus?
thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 16, 2016)

The 50/1.8D lens require that the camera body have a focus motor.  This is found on the d7x00 DX and all the FX camera bodies.   The consumer d3x00 and d5x00 do not have a built in body focus motor to reduce size, weight and cost amongst many other items

You need an AF-S 50/1.8G lens to auto focus on your body.
There is no accessories to accommodate this that I know of, other than your Eye and hand.

In other words the accessory you need is a Nikon 50/1,8g af-s lens hardware "upgrade"


----------

